# Gewichtsmessung Tank



## acid (17 Mai 2021)

Ich würde zur Füllstandsmessung in einem Tank eine etwas ausgefallene Konstruktion benötigen. 

Ausgangslage: Edelstahltank steht auf 4 Beinen, das Gewicht über Wägezellen unter zwei (oder 4, aber so genau muss das in diesem Fall nicht sein) Beinen zu erfassen, ist hier natürlich das naheliegendste. Allerdings sind die Umgebungsbedingungen dort so, dass ich den Wägezellen keine Woche Lebenszeit gebe. 

Daher hate ich die Idee, zwei flache Hydraulikzylinder mit einem T-Verbinder zu verbinden und bei leerem Tank einen Gewissen Vordruck aufzubauen (Einfache Handpumpe). Füllt sich der Tank, steigt auch der Druck im geschlossenen Hydrauliksystem und ich kann damit das Gewicht und somit auch den ungefähren Füllstand berechnen. 

Gewicht des Tanks, Volumen usw. habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, aber das suche ich noch raus. Denke es werden ca. 6m³ sein, Leergewicht schätze ich auf etwa 1,2t.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee, grundsätzlich sollte das ja so funktionieren, oder? 
Nur wie wähle ich da den passenden Drucksensor aus? Schaffe ich so überhaupt eine sinnvolle Genauigkeit?

PS: Alle anderen Füllstandssensoren fallen raus, eine Messung IM Tank ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2021)

Du willst die Hydraulik-Zylinder wie eine Art Stossdämpfer benutzen - das heißt, der Tank drükt den Zylinder zusammen ?

Warum meinst du, dass das mit den Wiegezellen unter dem Tank nicht lange hält. Ich kenne einige Firmen, die das ganz genauso machen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## acid (17 Mai 2021)

Ja, der Tank wird durch die Zylinder etwas angehoben, wird dieser Befüllt, erhöht sich ja der Druck im System. 

Zur Lebensdauer: Eine Mischung auf fettigem, öligem und teils ätzendem Schlonz rinnt da rum. Andauernd wird alles mit Kärchern (200 bar) und mechanischen Hilfsmitteln (Schaufel, Haken, Eisenstangen) gereinigt. Da unten überlebt kein Kabel länger als eine Woche, glaub mir, das ist bisher mit jedem Kabel passiert, das unterhalb des Tanks zu finden war.

Ein Hydraulikschlauch ist da wohl etwas unempfindlicher, mir wäre es auch lieber, den Tank direkt auf die Wiegezelle zu stellen. Bin aber auch für völlig andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## LargoD (17 Mai 2021)

Wie gut das geht ist stark von der Qualität der Mechanik - besonders der Zylinder - abhängig. In der Dichtung des Zylinders bleiben, besonders bei einseitigen Zylindern, gern mal 0,5kN durch Reibung hängen.
Dimensionierung der Druckgeber ist einfach: (Maximallast + Sicherheitszuschlag) / Zylinderfläche = Maximaldruck
Auch wenn Du die Druckgeber einen Faktor 2 überdimensionierst wird die Genauigkeit mehr durch Mechanik leiden.
Gruß
Erich
edit: die 0,5kN äußern sich natürlich nicht als Offset, sondern als Messhysterese, was die Genauigkeit verschlechtert.


----------



## Eckenhart (17 Mai 2021)

Vielleicht eine Radar Messung? Wird oben eingebaut.
Wie wird denn der Rest gemacht? Temperaturmessung,Ventile usw...?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Mai 2021)

Es gibt auch drahtlose Wägezellen mit Akkulaufzeiten von bis zu 1200 Stunden. Falls das eine Option ist, müsste man mal prüfen wie das Signal verarbeitet werden kann/soll/muss?

Was für ein Medium Befindet sich im Tank? Bei Flüssigkeiten könnte man den statischen Druck oder den Differenzdruck des Mediums messen. Wahrscheinlich nicht erlaubt?


----------



## acid (17 Mai 2021)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten!

Hmm, also wenn die Mechanik der Zylinder einen so großen Einfluss hat ist das wohl nicht das richtige 
Radarmessung fällt leider auch aus, das Medium (zerkleinerte Schlachtabfälle) wird da mit richtig Druck reingeballert und spritzt dadurch alles voll, selbst wenn sich der Sensor in einem leicht erhöhten Ror befindet, das haben wir bei einer sehe ähnlichen Anwendung schon getestet. Da das Medium starke Anhaftungen erzeugt, ist auch alles, was irgendwie durch eine Öffnung in den Tank sieht oder kapazitive bzw. TDR Messungen nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Oder gibt es mittlerweile Radarsensoren die man in ein mindestens 1m langes Rohr an der Oberseite des Tanks montieren kann? Das könnte ich mir dann vorstellen, und das könnte man testweise montieren, um zu sehen wie sehr das Rohr zugekleistert wird. 

Temperatur wird nicht gemessen, Ventile sind nur als handbetätigte 3" Schieber zum entleeren ausgeführt. Druckmessung hat selbiges Problem, die Sensoren machen sofort dicht. Stellt euch mal eine (stinkende) Art Holzleim mit Fett und zerkleinerten Innereien vor, diese Pampe verstopft oder verklebt so gut wie alles in kürzester Zeit.
Ich hatte schon überlegt den Tank an einer Seite aufzuhängen und damit das Gewicht zu ermitteln, aber das hält die Decke nicht aus.

Die Wägezellen mit Akku hören sich aber gut an, hast du da eine Empfehlung parat?

Edit: Wobei 0,5kN pro Zylinder bei diesem Gewicht auch nicht so tragisch wären, ich schließe das erst mal noch nicht aus.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (17 Mai 2021)

Ein mechanischer Schutz für das Kabel fällt flach ? 
Also z. B. Edelstahlrohr gebogen und zusammengeschweißt bis zum Sensor?
Das Rohr fängt gleich da an wo das Kabel aus den Sensor kommt. 
 Das Rohr dann noch richtig gut befestigen. 
 Dann die  Wägezelle in Ip69k Ausführung ? 
Denke dann sollte die schon einige Zeit halten.
Notfalls um den Sensor noch eine Schutzhaube als Schutz vor den Hochdruckreiniger und abdichten falls möglich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Mai 2021)

acid schrieb:


> .. Die Wägezellen mit Akku hören sich aber gut an, hast du da eine Empfehlung parat? ..


Nein, hatte nur mal ganz kurz gegoogelt. Stichwort z.Bsp. Drahtlose Kompressionswägezelle - LoadSafe.
Wie oder ob man den Messwert auf eine SPS bekommt, keine Ahnung. In der Krantechnik wird Ähnliches verbaut.


Nachtrag:
Unter Zubehör gibt es einen Empfänger mit u.a. 4..20mA Ausgang.


----------



## LargoD (17 Mai 2021)

acid schrieb:


> Wobei 0,5kN pro Zylinder bei diesem Gewicht auch nicht so tragisch wären, ich schließe das erst mal noch nicht aus.


Würde ich auch empfehlen. Achte auf verchromte Flächen im Zylinder und an der Kolbenstange und auf leichgängige Dichtungen, Stichwort "Servoqualität". Dann wird die Messhysterese deutlich kleiner.
Du muss natürlich auch konstruktiv dafür sorgen, dass die Kolbenstange und die Dichtung vor der aggresiven Pampe geschützt sind.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## acid (17 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nein, hatte nur mal ganz kurz gegoogelt. Stichwort z.Bsp. Drahtlose Kompressionswägezelle - LoadSafe.
> Wie oder ob man den Messwert auf eine SPS bekommt, keine Ahnung. In der Krantechnik wird Ähnliches verbaut.



Grandios! Da gibts als Zubehör eine Basisstatio mit 4-20mA Ausgang, da frage ich morgen gleich mal an, Danke!

https://straightpoint.com/de/wireless-compression-loadcells.html#accessories


----------



## acid (17 Mai 2021)

LargoD schrieb:


> Würde ich auch empfehlen. Achte auf verchromte Flächen im Zylinder und an der Kolbenstange und auf leichgängige Dichtungen, Stichwort "Servoqualität". Dann wird die Messhysterese deutlich kleiner.
> Du muss natürlich auch konstruktiv dafür sorgen, dass die Kolbenstange und die Dichtung vor der aggresiven Pampe geschützt sind.
> Gruß
> Erich



Hast du da einen Tipp welcher Hersteller da zu Empfehlen wäre? Oder  eventuell direkt eine Typenbezeichnung dazu, ich bin pneumatisch leider  nicht so bewandert. 
Einen Schutz für die Zylinder zu bauen dürfte  kein Problem sein, da kann der Schlosser ja eine Schutzhaube as  Edelstahl basteln.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2021)

Füllstände von Tanks mit Fischabfällen messen wir mit Radar. "Ab und zu" müssen die Radarsensoren gereinigt werden (ich weiß jetzt nicht wie oft).

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Mai 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Ein mechanischer Schutz für das Kabel fällt flach ?
> Also z. B. Edelstahlrohr gebogen und zusammengeschweißt bis zum Sensor?
> Das Rohr fängt gleich da an wo das Kabel aus den Sensor kommt.
> Das Rohr dann noch richtig gut befestigen.
> ...




An solch eine Lösung hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht. Wenn Du aber sagst, Du hast auf dem Boden zu viel Bedenken, wie wäre es, die Kraft über eine Art Wippe auf eine kopfüber hängende Wägezelle zu bringen. Man könnte zum einen durch die Länge des Balkens die Zelle etwas außerhalb des Bereichs bringen. Durch die Kopfüber-Positionierung bekommt man alles aus dem Dampfstrahlerbereich heraus.

Bezüglich Radasensoren gibt es auch geführte Sensoren, das heißt, Du hast eine Stange bis zum Boden und an dieser entlang wird der Strahl geleitet:
https://www.de.endress.com/de/messg...andssensor/fuellstandsmessung--radar-gefuehrt

Dann hast Du meines Erachtens keine Sensorfläche, die verstopfen kann.


----------



## knarf (18 Mai 2021)

Hallo acid,
wir haben bei ganz unangenehmen Materialien schon radioaktive Füllstandsmessungen verwendet.
Das sind ganz schwache Gamma-Strahler mit einem Empfänger auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Der Behälter wird also von außen durchstrahlt. Die Umgebung wird da nicht irgendwie verstrahlt. Die Firma Berthold ist dort ein guter Ansprechpartner.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Frohnius (18 Mai 2021)

hi,
also ich habe ebenfalls in sehr rauher umgebung wägezellen im einsatz ....
ebenso radar-sensoren ...
deine einsatzbedingungen sind schon leicht extrem 
ich würde an deiner stelle unter allen umständen versuchen wägezellen zu verwenden,
denn mit den wägezellen habe ich über die jahre die allerwenigsten probleme !!

zuleitung im rohr ... und dann eine strahlwasser-feste abdeckung bauen lassen, das kabelrohr mit verschraubung bis unter die "haube"  ...

diese abdeckung zum verschrauben auf dem träger - über die wägezellen ... und dazwischen eine dichtung ...


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2021)

Also, das Problem ist die Reinigung unter der Behälter.
Einfach die Stützpunkte mit die Wiegezellen oben af die Behälter entfernt von die problematische Reinigung anbringen, oder die Behälter in ein oder mehrere Wiegezellen aufhängen anstatt stehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Mai 2021)

acid schrieb:


> .. da frage ich morgen gleich mal an, Danke! ..



Darfst du uns den ungefähren Preis verraten?

Drahtlose Kompressionswägezelle - LoadSafe


----------



## Timbo (25 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber wie genau musst du denn messen?
Bleibt der Tank immer stehen oder wird der auch mal bewegt?


----------



## wlogo (12 Juni 2021)

hoi
am einfachsten ist ein flüssikeitsstand messumformer 4-20mA von Amazon oder einen Membran Drucktransmitter


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2021)

Ich seh es auch wie Frohnius.
Es gibt robuste Wägezellen.
Du kannst z.B. bei https://www.flintec.com/de/ mal schauen.
Ich würd mir mehr Gedanken über die Kabelverlegung als über Wägezellen machen.
Zur Not gibts auch bei Flintec drahtlose Systeme.


----------



## Ralle (13 Juni 2021)

Ich würde auch versuchen den Tank in einem Gestell aufzustellen, das oberhalb des Tanks auf Stützen aufliiegt. Dazwischen  die Wegezellen.
Damit sind die aus dem "Schlonzbereich" und sicher.


----------



## Captain Future (13 Juni 2021)

wlogo schrieb:


> hoi
> am einfachsten ist ein flüssikeitsstand messumformer 4-20mA von Amazon oder einen Membran Drucktransmitter


Ja genau.... Amazon hat für alles eine Lösung


----------



## Timbo (24 Juni 2021)

Nur um noch einmal sicher zu gehen das ich es nicht übersehen habe. Folgende Eckpunkte sind mir nicht ganz klar:

Wie schwer ist dein Tank (also das gewicht das mit gewogen wird)
Wie schwer wird das Material das eingafüllt wird maximal sein
Wie genau musst du wiegen
Ich denke die Punkte benötigt man um weiter zu kommen...


----------

